
AI is fun: What your typing pattern says about you (take this test) - raulpopa
http://typingdna.com/rtest/typingtest
======
raulpopa
you have to type in some text in all 3 textfields, that's why, if you skip
steps it will not be able to show you a response

------
raulpopa
and you have to use a PC/Mac (you sure you didn't use a mobile device?)

------
Kristine1975
Doesn't work for me. It just says "creating profile...".

